# 2oz wide mouth mason jars?



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Ello gents,

A while back I recall seeing a link to amazon that featured these small 2oz wide mouth mason jars. They were real short and wide. I want to buy some now but I cannot find the link. I searched the site forums, google, amazon, etc and still have not found what I am looking for.

The closest I could get was:

Amazon.com: Ball Collection Elite Platinum Wide Mouth Half Pint Jar Set of 4: Goodman's

These seem pretty good but I was hoping to get some measurements from some BOTL's before I buy some online.

Does anyone know what the 2oz ones were called or where I can find them?

Thanks,


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

The ones you have a link to do not stack as well as the Kerr.

I use the Kerr 1/2 pint wide canning jars for long term storage. They hold 2oz perfectly, and *you can find them at most grocery stores.*

Ball Wide Mouth Glass Canning Jars - Freund Container & Supply

Used for a shorter term storage ...... several people like these as well:

Storage Containers - ZiplocÂ® Brand Twist 'n Locâ„¢ Containers

ipe:


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I found some at Walmart.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I have never seen or even heard of a 2oz Mason Jar of any brand, however, I do have about 30 of the Kerr 8oz short, wide mouth jars shown in one of the links above, which hold, almost exactly, 2oz of ribbon cut tobacco. They are great!

They look very similar to the ones in Claes link but they are Kerr, not the Ball brand.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. I will have to go an en epic grocery hunt on Wednesday!


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

if you have a Menards near you, they have a great selection


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

The little bitty ones are four ounces. (Remember that means *fluid *ounces.)
I use em to keep the contents of square/rectangular metal tins that I may not finish quickly.
I mostly use eight ounce jars, but as my stash has grown, 
I'm using pint jars for stuff that will rest for quite a few years.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a set of these, and they're great! They were released as a part of the 125th anniversary of Ball/Mason. I don't know if they're still available on the regular market, but I've not seen them since last summer.

I only wish I'd purchased more than one box of 4. The reason I bought them was for re-hydrating a number of tins of with small amounts of left-over baccy I'd let go dry in their original tins. These are perfect for that purpose, since they only hold a small amount.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Hermit said:


> *The little bitty ones are four ounces.* (Remember that means *fluid *ounces.)
> I use em to keep the contents of square/rectangular metal tins that I may not finish quickly.
> I mostly use eight ounce jars, but as my stash has grown,
> I'm using pint jars for stuff that will rest for quite a few years.


I bought a case of these (12 per case) and use them for open containers, samples, etc. These are 4 ounes, or 1/2 pint.

I use the 1/2 pint (8 oz), 1 pt (16 oz), and rarely, but sometimes use the quart (32 oz) mason jars for storage and aging. The 1/4 and 1/2 pint do not come in the wide mouth option.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

The thing is I don't actually intend to use these for pipe tobacco. For pipe tobacco I would generally prefer at least 1 pint mason jars. I intend to use these smaller ones to hold shisha for my hookah. I just know the resident experts of mason jars reside here. As a result I am not as concerned about the fluid ounces vs tobacco ounces since shisha wet and takes up nowhere near as much room as pipe tobacco.

Thanks again for all the responses!


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

They work great for loose leaf tea as well.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

My experience with wide mouth mason jars;
4oz jar (half pint) = 2oz loose cut baccy, or 3 oz broken flake, or 3.5oz flake cut to size for best fit.
8oz jar (pint) = 4 oz loose cut baccy, or 7 oz broken flake, or upto 8.75oz flake cut to size for best fit.

Yes, I actually got an entire 250gm SG baggie into a 8oz wide mouth jar. Considerable effort was expended in cutting the flakes to sizes that would stack and fit tetris style. Remember, flakes are compressed, ergo they occupy less space than loose cut leaf. And no, you can't compress it down that much in the jar, it is springy and will push back up against the lid possibly risking the seal. Leave a 1/4 inch of so of air space at the top.


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> My experience with wide mouth mason jars;
> 4oz jar (half pint) = 2oz loose cut baccy, or 3 oz broken flake, or 3.5oz flake cut to size for best fit.
> 8oz jar (pint) = 4 oz loose cut baccy, or 7 oz broken flake, or upto 8.75oz flake cut to size for best fit.
> 
> Yes, I actually got an entire 250gm SG baggie into a 8oz wide mouth jar. Considerable effort was expended in cutting the flakes to sizes that would stack and fit tetris style. Remember, flakes are compressed, ergo they occupy less space than loose cut leaf. And no, you can't compress it down that much in the jar, it is springy and will push back up against the lid possibly risking the seal. Leave a 1/4 inch of so of air space at the top.


Pint jars are 16oz
1/2 pint jars are 8oz


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL what are you guys smoking? 16oz = 1 Pint. Think in terms of beer.

They do indeed make the 1/2 pint (8oz) in widemouth, I have about 3 dozen full of tobacco. Ball sells them under the Kerr brand name. They stack amazingly. Ball also sells 1/2 pint wide mouth in the Platinum series (the attractive ones with the extra wide bottom), but those don't stack.

Here's a pic of some of my nicely stacked Kerr jars, they are very stable. You can also see the half pint platinum collection which is a nice size for "display" but they don't stack well for storage.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I must apologize for my earlier post in which I said that I had about 30 Kerr 8oz wide mouth jars. I must have had a brain fart at that moment. I actually have about 36 and they are Ball 8oz wide mouth jars which are only 2" tall. They do not stack well, but you can stack them, however, I do love them!


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I must apologize for my earlier post in which I said that I had about 30 Kerr 8oz wide mouth jars. I must have had a brain fart at that moment. I actually have about 36 and they are Ball 8oz wide mouth jars which are only 2" tall. They do not stack well, but you can stack them, however, I do love them!


That is 100% what I was looking for! Where did you get those?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

They sell those ones at the target by me, hidden away in the cookwares. They come in 4 packs, not the big cardboard deals. They are the "Elite" or "Platinum" collection or something like that. They were so hard to find at the one by me that two employees did not believe that they even had them (nor know what they were), and I made one of them look it up on his computer thing under "ball" and he was able to locate it.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Claes said:


> That is 100% what I was looking for! Where did you get those?


I have found them at both Target and Wal-Mart, however, Wal-Mart is hit and miss, Target always seems to have them in stock. They cost about $5 for a package of 4 - 8oz jars.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I had a hell of a time trying to find them until I checked my local hardware store. They had TONS of them.


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Target, Walmart and Menards


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

dukeofbluz said:


> Pint jars are 16oz
> 1/2 pint jars are 8oz


Oops, right :lolat:

The internal capacities were correct though.

I picked up a bunch of cases (12 jars including caps/bands) from an Ace Hardware closeout site, can't find any more though. Paid a bit more due to shipping but since I can't find these locally at all, it was worth it (about a buck fifty a jar shipped).


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Those elite jars are my favorite. They're just the right size for some rolled up Stonehaven Flakes!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

dukeofbluz said:


> Target, Walmart and Menards


I just got 4 boxs of 4 at Walmart! Now in need more backy to put in them!


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

and if you ever wondered if they are clean right out of the box, they are!

What you are looking for is a RLU # below 1000





































and now for your entertainment!


















Jeffrey:nod:


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

just picked these up today! I will have to post some pics soon.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Great post Jeffrey! Bump for you!

BTW, that mouse is disgusting.


----------

